# Fabulous Shoe Sale!!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thought you girls might be interested in checking out this shoe sale on Amazon. I found some fabu shoes...at great prices...wanted to share the love 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=amb_link_7501392_2?ie=UTF8&node=672123011&pct-off=25-&hidden-keywords=amazondesigner&emi=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=top-2&pf_rd_r=0KN1SDFPZVH436H6NK7A&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=438581101&pf_rd_i=672123011


----------

